# Ellesse Watch Question



## newnesy (Oct 22, 2010)

I bought an Ellesse watch in Feb 1998 from the local jewellers which was priced at Â£500 at the time but I ended up paying Â£375 because the jewellers was closing down. I've always put it into a jewellers to be sent back for the battery and seal to be done when it was due but the last time I did this the watch stopped working about 2 months later. I took it back to the last jeweller I used and they told me it would be Â£85 to fix but it might be worth putting the money towards a new watch because the Ellesse watch wasn't worth much more than that. I've had other quotes to fix it but they've all been higher.

I've tried contacting Ellesse and also looked on the internet a few times to try and find out any other info on the watch but haven't had any joy so was wondering if anyone on here could enlighten me. The Model number is 03-0079-409 and at the time it was sold as precious metal and stainless steel and was the top of the range at the time I think. I could post a picture if it would help so just let me know. Thanks


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

newnesy said:


> I bought an Ellesse watch in Feb 1998 from the local jewellers which was priced at Â£500 at the time but I ended up paying Â£375 because the jewellers was closing down. I've always put it into a jewellers to be sent back for the battery and seal to be done when it was due but the last time I did this the watch stopped working about 2 months later. I took it back to the last jeweller I used and they told me it would be Â£85 to fix but it might be worth putting the money towards a new watch because the Ellesse watch wasn't worth much more than that. I've had other quotes to fix it but they've all been higher.
> 
> I've tried contacting Ellesse and also looked on the internet a few times to try and find out any other info on the watch but haven't had any joy so was wondering if anyone on here could enlighten me. The Model number is 03-0079-409 and at the time it was sold as precious metal and stainless steel and was the top of the range at the time I think. I could post a picture if it would help so just let me know. Thanks


My missus bought me an ellesse chrono on our wedding day (she knew no better) I wore it on and off for 6-7 years, but on its second battery change it just wouldn't go. My jewellers basically said same as yours. What I did was buy another chrono on eBay, and put the working movement in my watch. Hey presto, missus none the wiser and cost me Â£20.


----------



## newnesy (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks for the reply. at the time I thought I was buying a decent watch, is that not the case? The jeweller did mention after I'd bought it that the inners were made by Tag so is that also not true?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Not 'made by' Tag, but they used the same Swiss movements as some of the old 2000's and 4000 series I believe (probably others too....)

Ellesse used to be nice watches, but they have down-branded quite severely and are now just low end sport/fashion watches.

You can pick them up (even the Swiss movement ones) for less than Â£20 on e.bay unfortunately.

The fella is probably right about it not being worthwhile spending Â£85 on, but ultimately that's your decision. I quite like the style of the older Ellesse watches, especially the big chunky bezel ones, but the new ones are comparable to the cheap Adidas and Nike watches you see in argos. Pity.

Anyway, if you enjoy wearing it, get it fixed up...


----------



## newnesy (Oct 22, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Not 'made by' Tag, but they used the same Swiss movements as some of the old 2000's and 4000 series I believe (probably others too....)
> 
> Ellesse used to be nice watches, but they have down-branded quite severely and are now just low end sport/fashion watches.
> 
> ...


The one I bought was a nice watch, also a 200m divers watch, just a pity it's depreciated in value so much but I'll probably get it fixed. Can anyone recommend a decent place to take it/send it to. Thanks


----------

